# My Halloween 2010 costume.



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Groovy  I dig it! The axe will look great!


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Started putting this thing together, but now I think I may need a bigger, less practical axe.



















On the night I'll need to use make-up on my neck and hands, got a mix of green and reds that should work out.


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

*likes* Nice job on the axe!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well people who know me know I live in a world of purple Boa's and purple and green glitter...so normally this type of gorey looking thing would not be my thing....I have to say though that came out really GREAT! I wish you lived near me because I would love to put you in my haunt ot scare the TOT's . I think you would be a big hit here *


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

great job looks really good


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments.

I need help, or rather an opinion. 
With the fake yellow eyes of the mask it can be quite difficult to see out of, I have an idea of cutting the eyes out so my own eyes will be visible. Do you think it still looks creepy enough? (I haven't cut them out yet, just folded them in for the photo).










Alternatively I may try to drill small holes where the pupil would be to try and give more visibility while retaining the "yellow eyed stare".


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it actually looks better like this! More realistic  Reminds me of the jeepers creepers guy.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree. Much better without the yellow eyes. Cut them suckers out! LOL It actually has a much less "mask look" with the eyes gone. The yellow eyes just didn't look right, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions guys - I'd thought it was better for my vision to cut them out anyway and you just reinforced that idea. Cheers.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also agree with the others. It makes your mask come alive....much better and you could see, double bonus!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I like it better without the yellow eyes! Much creepier!


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I cut out the eyes and made a new (larger) axe.

Think I'm all set for Halloween now!


----------



## dancingqueen07 (Oct 23, 2010)

We love the costume and my eight year old son wants the same! One quick question, how did you attach the axe to your clothing? Many thanks.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice job!

What did you use for the blood to stain the shirt?


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

dancingqueen07 said:


> We love the costume and my eight year old son wants the same! One quick question, how did you attach the axe to your clothing? Many thanks.


I made the Axe with a cardboard base which was attached to me via a thick elastic band to test, for Halloween though I am planning on glueing the base to my undershirt to make it stay. Alternatively I could make small holes in the base and sew it onto the undershirt.



























joossa said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> What did you use for the blood to stain the shirt?


Allsorts, some red food colouring, some wood stain mixed with some red paint and a small amount of blackcurrant juice to help it spread. I wanted to get a few varying colours of red onto it rather than just 1 flat red colour.


----------

